# Possibly interested in leasing a boat to a captain



## Tkhiggins (Jun 23, 2013)

Is there any type of service or recommendation you guys can give that would respectfully and reliably use my boat for charter trips when I'm not down using it? I am perfectly fine with scheduling things and coordinating with the guide who charters, but would likely only use boat 1-2 times a month during the busy season and would be interested in working out a contract for use.

Boat has not been purchased at this time, but I am ready to go pretty soon if the financial situation works out for it and I can offset some of my costs. I'm not looking to use it as an absolute workhorse, but something for inshore red and trout, shark, etc fishing. Looking at any quality, capable and good condition boat for a rig, preference would be given to a boat usable for fly fishing.

Get in touch if you think we might could work something out. Thanks,

Travis
[email protected]
806-679-6844


----------



## Captain Stansel (Jul 8, 2008)

My Uncle did back in the 80's down in Port Mansfield for years with the same guide with a 21' Dargel. No problems and he had good intel on fishing reports every time he went. I think it would be dependent on the person you would get in a financial arrangement with. I would think that would be the key.

Most of the reputable guides have great deals set up on "guide programs" directly with boat and motor manufacturers.

You may consider a rental arrangement with a group of guides you could hand select and have it available to that pool when their boat breaks down.

Another thing we did was had 3 other buddies go into 21' Shallow Sport and it worked out fine. You never fish as much as you think you will. Good luck.



Tkhiggins said:


> Is there any type of service or recommendation you guys can give that would respectfully and reliably use my boat for charter trips when I'm not down using it? I am perfectly fine with scheduling things and coordinating with the guide who charters, but would likely only use boat 1-2 times a month during the busy season and would be interested in working out a contract for use.
> 
> Boat has not been purchased at this time, but I am ready to go pretty soon if the financial situation works out for it and I can offset some of my costs. I'm not looking to use it as an absolute workhorse, but something for inshore red and trout, shark, etc fishing. Looking at any quality, capable and good condition boat for a rig, preference would be given to a boat usable for fly fishing.
> 
> ...


----------

